# In need of a mouse battery monitor.



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a Razer Naga Epic Chroma but I never use it wireless because I can't keep an eye on the battery level without stopping what I'm doing and getting into Synapse and looking there. I thought there must surely be some kind of app that will put a battery icon with your percentage in the system tray or something but I've had no luck finding one. Does anyone know of a resource that will put my mouses battery % in the system tray?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The mouse would need to have a battery monitor built in internally so that it could send the battery status to an app on the PC. I have never come across a mouse that has that type of circuitry built in .. my own wireless mouse starts playing up when the battery gets low .. normally only shows an up/down action on the screen and battery replacement brings back the horizontal movement ..


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Logitech mice have a monitor that works well IF you can keep the driver working right all the time.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I see no tech details about battery monitor on their site .. I would suggest you ask if the mouse firmware supports battery monitoring and whether they have an app to go with it. 

Remember though that running an extra app on the mouse will drain the battery quicker due to the extra work involved. 

Also remember that whilst running in wired mode the cable connecting the mouse to the computer will be moving a lot and the disadvantage of this apart from an annoying cable on your worktop is that the wires inside the cable bend, twist and turn .. resulting eventually in cable failure and possible internal connection failure where the cable connector flexes the soldering at the board.


Razer Naga Epic Chroma Gaming Mouse - Customizable Chroma Lighting




> 19 MMO optimized programmable buttons
> 12-button mechanical thumb grid
> Tilt-click scroll wheel
> 8200dpi 4G laser sensor
> ...





> *Charging dock*
> When you need to recharge the Razer Naga Epic Chroma or just display it when not in use, pop it onto the supplied sleek charging dock/wireless receiver.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

Done_Fishin said:


> The mouse would need to have a battery monitor built in internally so that it could send the battery status to an app on the PC. I have never come across a mouse that has that type of circuitry built in .. my own wireless mouse starts playing up when the battery gets low .. normally only shows an up/down action on the screen and battery replacement brings back the horizontal movement ..


I've attached an image from inside my Synapse. As can be seen, it does keep track of the battery. I just want a way to see that, but on my tray. It does have the option of having different lighting when it's low battery, but I hardly look at the mouse when I'm using it so that doesn't really help me.




kendallt said:


> Logitech mice have a monitor that works well IF you can keep the driver working right all the time.


 Unfortunately, I doubt it will help with my Razer mouse...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Get in the habit of charging the mouse when it's not being used and monitoring shouldn't be an issue.

Otherwise, you likely need to contact Razer to see if that function is supported. I have a Razer as well, and I've not seen a way of monitoring separately.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

JimE said:


> Get in the habit of charging the mouse when it's not being used and monitoring shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Otherwise, you likely need to contact Razer to see if that function is supported. I have a Razer as well, and I've not seen a way of monitoring separately.


I do. It has a long battery life so I don't really need to worry about it, but I still do. It just bugs me.


----------

